# Help with new house buddy...



## Gully97 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope somebody can put my mind to rest that I am doing the right thing. About a month ago I rescued a 5 month old female racing pigeon. I found her in the mouth of the neighbor's dog, unable to fly, had an injured wing and leg and was extremely thin. The owner of the bird, upon contact, figured a hawk attack knocked her down and surrendered her to me because he did not want to drive 2 states away to get her. I am a vet tech so I lovingly took her in to rehab her and she has made a full recovery, even flies fine now! I found out that she is very sweet and loves to be held & have her head scratched. She loves peanuts, too! It has been getting cold outside at night so I moved the bird and crate into the house a few days ago. I would like to make her a house pet and keep her inside with us over the winter. When we are all home in the evening and there is activity in the house, she wants to get out of the dog crate very badly so I have been letting her roost on top of the cage. She just hangs out up there, very calm and not bothered at all by anybody passing by. She has liberty to fly but seems content to flap her wings while she grips the cage. However, I feel on some level that I am doing her an injustice by keeping her as a house pet. I feel like she needs to be free and she was breed to race, so keeping her inside is selfish. My question is 1.) can a homing pigeon be happy inside as a house pet and 2.) if I did let her go, would she likely go back to her original home 2 states away after a month in my care? and 3.) will she be lonely without other pigeons for company? Sometimes in the evening she coo's and it sounds so sorrowful!

I don't have a space to let her fly safely outside so it would be all or nothing if I let her go. But I don't want her to get hurt again! I would really appreciate your thoughts on this issue. I have owner parrots, keets, chickens but never a pigeon. I just want her to be happy!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

1.] YES
2.] She may try.
3] She MAY be a he and it's great to let him out to fly around your house when you are home. Pigeons are social creatures and so they like company. The best thing would be to get a cage for him rather than a crate so he can see whats going on and feel a part of your family life.
A good size for a Pigeon is 30"x18" and 16" tall high. They enjoy a brick to stand on. We do have a member, BoniBird, that makes diapers for pigeons. They are very cool and there are many different fabric choices.I think a diaper would be a good investment.
Many of our members have house pigeons and they do great. She doesn't need to fly free to have a happy life.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi..........Piegons make great house pets. Sounds like your little bird has bonded to you and your family and is very happy and content being a member of your household. Piegons are social beings and like to be a part of what's going on around them so the suggestion of getting a cage would be much better housing than a pet crate. That you are allowing the bird the freedom to fly in the house if he/she chooses is wonderful. The piegon diaper works great if you choose to get one. 

Please don't ever feel guilty about not letting the bird fly free. You saved this little one's life and believe me they know and are greatful. This little one is now living the good life and is certainly happy being with you.

Enjoy your new little pet and thank you for everything you have done.

Regards,


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Gully97,

It sounds like your racing hen is pretty happy living with you. After rehabbing her as you have, I would be reluctant to let her go out into the unknown. Two states over is a pretty long way and she was a very young bird when you got her. I, personally, would keep her in, get her some pidge wear and a good cage as Charis described so she can be part of the family. Many of our members have house pigeons and they make wonderful pets. If you feel she is too lonely, you can always adopt another for her for company. Two pigeons are just as easy to care for as one. How about posting a picture of your little girl. We love pictures here.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

No worries, I think most of us will say keep her with a clear conscience. As was mentioned, you can always get a mate for her or a buddy. I have some former racers who are "prisoners" now (they don't fly free, that is) and they have had zero problems adjusting to the confinement. Probably after her recent adventure and big scare in the great outdoors, she will be happy to be a house pigeon. Check out the diapers, they're made by Boni (a member here) and help keep a poop free house. And yes, we'd love some pictures.


----------



## Gully97 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Everybody! I will get a photo when I am able and post it for you. She looks like a seagull (hence the name Gully) 

She shakes all over when she hears a crow or bluejay in the yard, so I don't doubt she is leary of other birds from her experience. I will continue to acclimate her to the house w/out guilt now and see how she does! 

Does anybody have any suggestons for the way they scatter the seeds and grit? It keeps getting all over the floor when she shovels for yummy seeds and my hubby has mentioned it!

Thanks and photos to come


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like she found the right spot! as far as the feeder I use this kind with my pair of seraphims and it has worked out well, some seed still gets out but nothing like an open feeder...will be looking for pics!..oh the hooded crock can be found at petsmart.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Or try a very deep-sided bowl that she can sit in and eat. I use those often for inside birds and it makes the seed-scattering less.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow this looks really familiar. Glad to see you made it to Pigeon-Talk 
When you feed her, you can try not giving her so much at a time. Pour a little in...then when she's done...pour a little more...until she's full. Then she won't have as much to shovel through to find what she wants


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like she found the right spot! as far as the feeder I use this kind with my pair of seraphims and it has worked out well, some seed still gets out but nothing like an open feeder...will be looking for pics!..oh the hooded crock can be found at petsmart.


Hey, those are neat! Never seen them before.
Welcome Gully 
When I have to bring any of mine inside for one reason or another, I use cloth seed guards that wrap around the lower quarter of the cage. They can still see everything going on, and it keeps the mess inside the cage.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Racing pigeons are used to being spoiled. And the cooing, I think she likes you!


----------



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought one of those Bird-Zerk feeders for my doves. One of them LOVES to fling seed. She's in the feeder right now having a great time. Sometimes I think she flings the seed just because she likes the noise it makes. She'll sweep her beak through the seeds and then turn her head from side to side like she's enjoying the pattering sound. She still gets some in the cage and on the floor but nothing like when I first got them. Every day I empty the bottom hopper where the seed falls and dump it back in the top. It was an EXPENSIVE feeder but it really cut down on the seed waste.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HELLO! And welcome to the world of pigeons.

I have a male former racing homing pigeon, who rules my cats and considers me his mate! Due to a partial amputation, he can no longer fly, but has the run of my apartment and is quite spoiled! 

I put his feeding dish in a kitty litter box when he's out, because he, too, likes to "throw" seeds! 

Sounds like you are beginning THE great adventure! You will never be the same once a pigeon enters your life. 

Boni's diapers are SUPER and just PERFECT for those pijies who roam free around the home! 

Looking forward to pictures too!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

speaking of cooing, when do young pigeons start to coo or do they have to learn it (like learning the language of the coo)? Pudgy is about a month and a half and I've never heard her coo, only whistle.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps three months, I believe. The change of voice period is hillarious, they try to coo but it comes out all squeaky.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

philodice said:


> Perhaps three months, I believe. The change of voice period is hillarious, they try to coo but it comes out all squeaky.


ROFL...based on Squeaks' voice change, I called it the "croaker" stage! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

